

Major updates for mobile backend development on Azure - stevensanderson
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2013/06/14/windows-azure-major-updates-for-mobile-backend-development.aspx

======
facorreia
It's very interesting to see Microsoft offering a managed Node.js service
optimized for mobile backends, with support for iOS, Android and other
platforms.

